

10 Programmer Interview Questions I'd like to be asked - buhrmi
http://buhrmi.tumblr.com/post/5343463562/10-programmer-interview-questions-id-like-to-be-asked

======
ctide
One of the lists of 'worst interview questions' he linked had #10 as:

What interests you about our company?

Which made me realize how antiquated and outdated that list was. If a company
DIDN'T ask me that, there's very little chance I'd take the job.

